# What do I do? (found bird that can't move wings or legs)



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

I found this bird, he can move only his head. I think he hit a window or something and was expecting him to come back to life and fly away but that hasn't happened, so I guess he'll be here with us until he recovers. 

What kind of bird is it and what does it eat? I've got a ton of bird food here so chances are I've got whatever it eats (as long as it's a seed eater). If not, I can run to a pet store and get it some sort of goo to feed it. 

I've got it on a heating pad turned to low, and he seems to be comfotable (in a quiet room etc.). Sorry if these are silly questions but I know nothing about any kind of wild birds except for pigeons


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, he is pretty. I have no idea what kind of bird that is. What if it eats worms? Got your shovel ready? LOL


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

What part of the country is it from?


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Southern Virginia


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've looked and can't find a picture of a bird like that. I don't see anyone on line right now either that MIGHT know anything, unless LuckyT does. Maggie would be the one, but she's not on line.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Perhaps it's a bluebird?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Could this be it?
http://www.virginiabluebirds.org/pages/new_photos.html
I'm thinking it's TOO blue?


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

From what I've read, the males are more brightly colored than the females. I'm going to go ahead and guess that that's what kind of bird it is and give it some wild bird seed for now. Hope for the best. I'll be back with updates as they warrant.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

To me... It looks like a young eastern (juvinelle) bluebird... and in the winter they also change colors as well. 

http://www.texasbluebirdsociety.org/coppermine/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=3&pos=7

If he did hit a window , he just needs a place to rest for a bit and then he should be back on his feet in no time. If he does not get better then he is sick. I would follow protocal for sick pigeons and in the morning, call the Humane Societyand ask them for a refferal for a wildlife rehabilitation specialist. 

Poor Baby! You are so kind to help it! I love that about the people on here!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

btw- this would be a male that you have there! Poor baby boy!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bluebirds eat insects so the seed may not work, you might want to try some cat food soaked in water. he/she is so pretty, just be aware that when or if it starts to feel better it could take a flyer around the house and hurt itself, so ,make sure it can not get out of what ever you have it in.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

hi, i'm thinking bluebird he's an insect eater, they of course love meal worms, or even crickets but he may have a hard time catching them.
you should look for a rehabber in your area right away even t'nite.
i wouldn't supply her with heat if you think she may have a brain injury it can cause them to bleed out. some rehabbers will use steroids and some don't they can save sometimes but they can kill sometimes, they are very controversial.
most important thing to do is make sure to keep him hydrated right now, you can dip your (clean or latex gloved finger) into water and just drip one drop of water on the tip of his beak and watch it wick into his mouth he may not swallow until you have dropped two or three drops, watch to see if he swallows then give him a little more until you feel like you've given him 30 drops or so. if you have pedialyte that would be even better. if he looks stressed at all, heaving breathing put him back and leave him alone.
if you think he will drink on his own you can offer him a shallow dish but he might not, he really needs to be brought to a rehabber, these little guys can be tricky.
keep him dark and quiet, make sure to line his box with something his little toenails won't get caught in like fleece, no terry towels .
here's a website to look up some rehabbers in your area, it's looks like you have a bunch to try, i would call as many as you can t'nite, be patient you may have alot to call and might not get any answers right away, just leave messages when you can
http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactN.htm#va
keep us updated on what happens to the pretty little bird
jodi swenson
state and federally permitted wildlife rehabilitator
massachusetts


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

It is a blue bird. female, or possible young from last year still getting adult plumage. They only eat insects, and a lot of flying ones. 
It would be hard to feed, i would think, contact a rehabber, or your local wild life center. As was said, keep it warm, not HOT, and it might come too on its own. Put it in the Dark, in a box with a towel over it and check it every half hour or so. If it does come to let it go first thing when its not close to the getting dark. Dave


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh, and make sure you tell any rehabbers you call where you are they might know of someone closer to you who isn't listed, you can also try local vets, shelters and even pet supply stores they may know of someone also. 
any updates???


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

He could be a young (winter plumage) male bluebird .... but his blue is far more turquoise than any BB I've ever seen (and we've got LOTS). It's a little tough to tell, but he also looks to have the wrong shaped head ... and white around his eye. Maybe an Indigo Bunting??

Where are you located? If you've got a wildbird supply nearby, you may be able to find FREEZE-DRIED mealworms. You can also try berries of various sorts (cranberries, blueberries, etc.....but stay away from raisins). 

Good luck! Whatever he is, he's lucky to have landed in your hands!


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I think its an immature bluebird too, for sure. Some pictures on google show the feathers to look quite turquoise, like this one:










There's some others at the same web site of immature males too:

http://www.shantihgardens.com/bird_gallery/bird_gallery.htm


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

what happened to the bird?? update please


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Roxtar - hope this little guy is still living. My best guess is a young (last summer) male bluebird but I gotta say that I have never seen one with those colors and we have had bluebirds around here many years. It does look like it has the beak and maybe the large eyes of a bluebird but the color is that of a tropical bird.

Bluebirds are almost exclusively insect eaters. Pick up some mealworms and let him eat those plus soak some good quality dry dog/cat food like Purina or Science Diet and feed it a limited amount of that. Try it on cut up grapes too. 

You're doing the right things for him. I'm hoping that with a few days rest he will get his movements back. 

Jodi (Altgirl) outlined a very good plan and I would follow everything she said in her post.


----------

